# Cant find my card? [Solved]

## Alpha_Cluster

I finished the install from teh handbook and when i rebooted it ran but messed up when it tried to run.

```
*Starting eth1

*    Brining up eth1

*        dhcp

*            eth1 does not exist    [!!]

```

I know that i should be able to connect to the internet via eth1 since this is what i used for the install.  Can someone tell me what happend?

BTW im using a laptop if that mattersLast edited by Alpha_Cluster on Wed Jun 14, 2006 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PMcCauley

You probably have a kernel issue.  Boot livecd and use "lsmod" to get what module is loading and post output of "lspci" and lsmod if you still cannot get working.

Patrick

----------

## 1clue

Specifically, your ethernet card is not being recognized.

Reboot off the CD and type in lspci (which comes in sys-apps/pciutils) to figure out what your ethernet card is.

Then recompile the kernel and make sure that card is present, and that it is compiled in rather than a module (<*>, not <m>) because you're using it during the boot process.

Note that you CAN use a module-loaded ethernet driver and dhcp boot together, but it's less troublesome to do it compiled in.

----------

## Alpha_Cluster

ok i recompiled the kernel and it seems to have fixed part of it i now get an error later...

```

*            running dhcpcd...

Error, dhcpStart: interface eth1 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

                            [!!]

```

----------

## Alpha_Cluster

can anyone help?  THe card type is a SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet and im pritty sure i got it into the kernel

oh and wehn i run ifconfig only lo shows up

----------

## 1clue

Can you give us the complete output of lspci?

----------

## Alpha_Cluster

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 755 Host (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00.02.7 Multimedia audio conroller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethenet (rev 91)

00:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:09.0 CardBus Bridge: 02 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

00:09.1 CardBus Bridge: 02 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

00:09.2 System peripheral: 02 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

00:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corperation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI Adapter (rev 05)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
```

That is what i get when i run lspci

----------

## 1clue

OK, so can you do this?

```

cd /usr/src/linux

grep CONFIG_SIS900 .config

```

You should get:

```
CONFIG_SIS900=y
```

----------

## Alpha_Cluster

i get that

----------

## 1clue

OK, how about the contents of /etc/conf.d/net, and the output of rc-update show and lsmod?

Sorry about the baby steps here.  I set my box up and, after the kernel module was compiled right in, I just got networking.  If these are not obviously wrong, I'm going to start running out of ideas.  Gentoo's default networking scheme is different than what I used on every other distro, so I'm not quite so familiar with the new way of doing things yet.  I can see advantages to this new way, so I'm adopting it.  If you can tolerate a little uncertainty, I'll still try to help.

/etc/conf.d/net should be mostly empty, and rc-update.show should show

```
            net.eth0 |      default
```

or similar.

Hmm.

Is there some other card on eth0, or did you just start at eth1?  If you skipped a definition for eth0, maybe that could be the problem?

Thanks.

----------

## Alpha_Cluster

the reason i config for eth1 instead of eth0 is because that is what was found when i installed.

/etc/conf.d/net only has two lines

[code]

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

its setup right now for net.eth1 also

lsmod yields nothing...

i dont believei have any modules

ok i switched it over to eth0 and it now works... i dont know why it switched after teh install

Thanks for the help

----------

## 1clue

No problem.

I think this qualifies as a quirk of the new method of doing things.  I don't think there should be a problem with starting out at eth7 and have nothing in between.  It would go against convention and be very confusing for any support staff, but it should still work.

Anyway, I'm glad you got it working.  Take care.

----------

## Cyber_Ninja

 *1clue wrote:*   

> OK, so can you do this?
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

and what if the output you get is :

```
CONFIG_SIS900=m
```

[/quote]

?

----------

## Cyber_Ninja

i guess it means its a module?

----------

## 1clue

It means your card is compiled as a module.  Not so big a deal, but you need to make sure the module is loaded properly.

I've been a minimalist for a long time, meaning that I compile only the modules I want to be present, and I compile them directly into the kernel to avoid external complications.  I want my special-purpose boxes to have very little to go wrong.  Your Gentoo handbook will describe loading modules better than I could, so I'm going to refer you to that.  It should be right after you compile the kernel, so search on the kernel stuff and go from there.

Note that external modules have been around for a long time and that there's nothing unsafe about them.  It's a matter of personal preference rather than one of security or stability.  Once you configure your module, it will load automagically at boot.

----------

## Cyber_Ninja

im trying to fix a freidns machine via ssh. the eth0 card has dissapeared, yet its set in autoload (sis900 usb stick)

the net works through eth1, he just wants eth0 back

----------

